# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Mi primer vídeo: agua y aceite

## Damarsito

Hola a todos compañeros!!

Bueno, ya llevo un par de meses por este maravilloso foro, y me he decidido a subir mi primer vídeo de magia. Os hago saber que recientemente me apunté en Academia de Magos para hacer el curso de magia de cerca del gran Manolo Talman y que hasta hace un mes (llevo sólo 3 clases), no había cogido una baraja en mi vida para nada que no fuera jugar al mus. 

He visto muchos de los vídeos que colgáis y me consta que no estoy a la altura de la mayoría de ellos, de modo que acepto cualquier consejo para mejorar la presentación, la forma de hablar y las (sencillísimas) técnicas empleadas.

Muchas gracias por adelantado y espero os guste!!
Daniel M.


http://youtu.be/3_XmoLImeJo

----------


## Skarim

A mi me ha gustado, como dices es sencillo, pero esta bien hecho, que es lo importante. Porque la parte de la charla, de subir la tensión y demás yo creo que se va cogiendo poco a poco, a base de practicar ante la gente y ver sus reacciones. Y leyendo claro.
Enhorabuena!

----------


## Damarsito

Vaya!! Muchas gracias por tus ánimos, Skarim... Esto me anima a subir nuevos efectos que poco a poco voy dominando...

Un abrazo,
Daniel M.

----------


## Fredja

Me ha gustado muchisimo y si algo habria mejorable es la parte de la charla. Las pausas dramaticas suelen ser bastante utiles y tambien ayuda llevarte la historia preparada :-) 

Sent from my GT-B5510 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ElMagoRodri

Cuando vas intercalando las cartas hazlo con más naturalidad y despreocupación como si fuese algo sin importancia pues queda sospechoso enseñar algunas si y otras no con esa sobreclaridad que intentas ponerle, pues al fin y al cabo la gente piensa que las carta están correctamente en su montón así que no hace falta esa tensión que pones al intercalarlas, si quieres enseñaras hazlo con más despreocupación.

----------


## Damarsito

Grandes consejos, muchas gracias!! Trataré de llevarlos a cabo y cuando lo tenga mejorado, lo volveré a subir...

Un fuerte abrazo y gracias de nuevo!!
Daniel M.

----------


## Alberto Echavarria

muy buen desempeño para el poco tiempo de practica que llevas, coincido con la opinión de el MagoRodri en cuanto a que hace falta mas naturalidad a la hora de bajar las cartas, incluso se me ocurre que si vas a simplificar las cosas retirando cartas podrias tambien retirar una mano, y asi hacer honor al maestro Lavand (de quien soy gran fan) ocupando sus técnicas, en horabuena hermano vas excelente animo!!!

----------


## Damarsito

Muchas gracias Alberto!! Espero no tener nunca que retirar una mano, pues como buen motero que soy, siempre temo a los guardarraíles y las amputaciones que provoca, jajaja...

Seguiré trabajando duro para sacar toda la magia que (creo) hay en mí!!

Un abrazo,
Daniel M.

----------


## Arturo Jiménez

Pues está muy bien, Daniel.

----------


## jorgitooo

Dani, quien te ha visto y quien te ve ! Siempre te he dicho que estas evolucionando muy rapido de verdad. Felicidades y continua así compi !  :Wink1:

----------


## Damarsito

Bueno, eso es que vosotros me veis con buenos ojos y porque me vísteis el primer día del curso, que era incapaz ni de barajar, jejeje...

Muchas gracias compañeros!!!

----------

